# The Down Side of Collecting...........



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 31, 2010)

cleaning ,but that's what I got Paula for.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey now I done the bottles


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 31, 2010)

Both sides.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 31, 2010)

In the next week or so it's gonna be be these to do. Plus the ones ya don't see on the right.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 31, 2010)

These


----------



## ombudsman (Jan 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> that's what I got Paula for.


 
 I resemble that remark. [] I've been married to Paula for 42 years and 4 months! [sm=lol.gif]

 You have a great collection, though. 

 Dave


----------



## CazDigger (Jan 31, 2010)

I live on a steep road that gets lots of salt & sand in the winter. I also heat with a woodstove. Between the dust from the road and the fine ash from the stove, my house is VERY dusty. I don't even bother dusting my bottles until late spring and wouldn't consider letting my wife do it. I want them to survive! I wish she would, but don't trust her, she doesn't love them like I do, lol.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 1, 2010)

i hear ya CazDigger. at our last place, we had a free standing coal stove in our living room. it worked great, heated our downstairs toasty warm, but the soot was awful. guess it's the tradeoff for the cheap heat...........

 jim


----------



## glass man (Feb 1, 2010)

MY BOTTLES NEED A GOOD CLEANING RIGHT NOW! WILL HAVE TO WAIT TILL AFTER THE BOTTLE SHOW THIS WEEK END THOUGH! THEY WILL BE ALRIGHT THE DUST ON THEM AIN'T GOING ANY WHERE!![8D]


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 1, 2010)

Wish my wife would have done mine ,would not had to have spent money on glass ,hinges and doors for shelves.Could have spent it on more glass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sick aint it


----------



## logueb (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice collection Pat. Real neat and organized.  Great helper to keep things dusted off. Looks like I'm going to miss out on setting up this year at the Columbia show.  Waited too late and the show is sold out.  Still may go on the Saturday day of the show.  Are you going to set up at the Aiken Show?  I called today and reserved a table for the Aiken show.  Hope to see you and Paula at one of the shows. Buster.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 10, 2010)

Buster, well I guess I'll see ya in Columbia on Sat. then. The Columbia show sells out about the 2nd week in Jan., so ya gotta be quick about it.

 I'll probably set up in Aiken too. I don't expect to sell much there, go there to socialize and hope to find something. Besides that's the club I belong to so........

 I did want to go to Jimmie Woods show in N.C.,but somehow they are on the same days. Oh well.


----------

